# how long til i order drugs?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

hello 
i know i should post this on a different board but more girls seem to respond on this one   

im on a day 21 protocol which should begin on or around may 4th, im waiting for dh's cf test results to come back before we start. im worried that as af will be here around 15th april (and the results prob wont be) that we wont have enough time to order our drugs before dr on may 4th?

whats the latest you can order your drugs before dr?
im at care notts if that helps?

(sorry if this post dont make much sense  )

thanks in advance, maz xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi maz i paid for mine at care on a Saturday got a call on Tuesday and they were delivered on the Thursday. Think once they are paid for they come quick enough. Are you getting them from CARE? If not might be worth ringing who you are getting them from and just asking how long for delivery

Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

ta sally, yea im getting mine from care, simon quoted me £500 so thats cheap enough. if they are delivered within a week i should be ok if dh's bloods come back a bit late.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

As soon as Care fax through your prescription then they ring you so tell them to do it quick  . Have you upgraded to the menopur? I couldnt face the menagon and dh doing it  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

sally my con has automatically put me on menopure without charging for upgrade, he said that menagon is gonna stop being used cos most people use the menopure.
i aint got a fax machine, do you think they could fax it to my brothers machine? if not im sure dh will go and collect it


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Care will fax it straight through to the drug company for you hun  . Cant belive that you got the menopur with no extra cost im gonna ask Simon about that coz we had to pay £150 for it   

Anyway im just waiting for af. She due anythime from tomorrow   come on af  

Luv sally x x


----------

